# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Rregullimi i Mekes dhe Medines (Plani - Foto)!!

## _Mersin_

Ky eshte planstudimi i ri per ndryshimin rrethimit te dy vendeve te shenjta.

----------


## _Mersin_

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## fisniku-student

*"Definitivisht Bukuria e gjithë ketij Planeti ,do jetë nen hijen e kesaj Bukurie Gallaktike"*

----------


## faruk_01

bukuri hamendese Zoti ju ndihmofte ne realizim te plote

----------


## altin55

do shkur te jetosh aty, a din kush, si mund te maresh dokumenta vis permanente per ne arabi saudite. Kam degju si investor bisnesi mund me mare vis, a ka ndonje prej jush ndonje ide se cfar bisnesi mund te ket sukses ne arabi, dhe sa pare duhen???

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

11 ndertesa (hotele) do te ndertohet pran xhamis se shenjte ne Mekë , me 7000 dhoma dhe me nje hapsir te re per lutje per rreth 30.000 besimtar.

----------


## Stentori

Mrekulli e mrekullive qe nuk mund tja kaloje vetem ALLAHUT xh.sh ,bukuri e bukurive te botes ,sa mire me qen musliman

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Ne ket video , duket si prishen ndertesat , me qellim qe te realizohen projektet e reja




Projektet

----------


## Milkway

> Mrekulli e mrekullive qe nuk mund tja kaloje vetem ALLAHUT xh.sh ,bukuri e bukurive te botes ,sa mire me qen musliman


Pershendetje 

I lutem zotit vetem per nje gje qe me ndertimin e ketyre hoteleve te mos rriten shpenzimet per kryerjen e haxhit se nese rriten ateher qka do te na duhen neve qe nuk e kem nje standart shum te lart per perballimin e tyre.

Une per veten time nuk besoj se keto jan ndertuar per permisimin e kushteve per muslimanet por vetem per perfitime materiale 

Te uroj ni nate te mire

----------


## fisniku-student

*Ja edhe Ca foto tjera ne lidhje me Planin per ristrukturimin e Qabes dhe ambienteve qe e rrethojnë*

----------


## La_Lune

Eshte e vertete qe kane rrafshuar nje mal per te vazhduar zgjerimin?!

Ajo Kulla me Sahat Shume Nicee.

----------


## argjenddre

shum shum pom pelqejn

----------


## presHeva-Lee

fantaziiiiii shum cool  :buzeqeshje: 
veq me me rendesi esht haxhi se keto kulla

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Siq duket per kete ndertim eshte angazhuar nje Kompani Kineze me sa degjova*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Keshtu do duket Mekka pasi te Kompletohet*

[B]

*Mekka* 



*Qabja do te mbulohet me 4 Ombrella te tilla*

----------


## fisniku-student

>>>!!!

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pamje gjatë Punimeve qe po behen>>*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Ja edhe Disa Projekte tjera!!!*

----------


## fisniku-student



----------


## fisniku-student

Po e le me kaq ,sepse po me duket qe po Shof Endrra...

----------

